# The Future of 'Future'.



## Njaco (Nov 22, 2011)

So the Pre-wife comes to me and says she needs Future for a project she is doing. I say I have a half gallon of the stuff. She says, 'No, its old, she wants new.' Well, after searching the local stores, the stuff is non-existant. I - with a knowing smile - say there is still the stuff I have. Shes not so sure.

So does anybody know what the half-life of Future is?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 22, 2011)

I have no idea, but I have been looking for some for over a year now and have not been able to find the stuff!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Nov 22, 2011)

Found this:

Amazon.com: Pledge Future Shine, Premium Floor Finish, 27-Ounce Bottles (Pack of 6): Health Personal Care


----------



## Florence (Nov 22, 2011)

For a split second there I thought this was going to be one of those 'Speed of dark' threads....

Not sure of the stuffs shelf life but you could always test it on something else first maybe?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you Hawkeye!!! Now that I know what to look for I may be able to find some. I was looking for Future, but I guess Johnson Johnson has bought them out.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 22, 2011)

Can't remember where I got it but its less than 10 years old and I think its still good - at least for what she wants it for.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2011)

Found mine at Walmart about 3 years ago.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2011)

My current bottle is about 2 or 3 years old, the one before lasted 4 years and was still good.
'Future' has always been made by Johnson's, just looks like they've fixed something which wasn't broken, and changed the name, using the 'Pledge' brand name as well as some additive to change the smell and initial appearance (in the bottle).


----------

